# Base cabinet install on uneven floor



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

I bought some bathroom vanity base cabinets off of craigslist for a steal. I plan on using them in the basement to create a counter for the laundry room. The floor is poured concrete and the walls are block. The problem is, their used to be a drain in the area and the original owner of the house had it filled in so the floor isn't even/level. What would be the best way to install these. Should I just shim them so they are level and just fasten them to the block. Technically, I probably don't even need to fasten this to anything since its not a finished space but I still need to get them mostly level. 

Thoughts?


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

is the floor uneven under the cabinet from front to back, or side to side. Or both...

for what you are doing with them, i would buy some furniture leveling feet at home depot. put them on all four corners of each base cabinet, and you will be able to level them pretty well (unless the floor is WAY off.)


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd say its probably front to back and side to side. Not more than 1.5-2" though. I like the idea of the floor leveling feet!


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Leveling feet should work fine for what you want to do, but just to provide a couple more options, assuming the floor is probably highest at the wall, you could set it in place, shim it level, then use a compass to scribe the variances in the floor to the cabinet, and cut the base to fit. Or, since that may make it too low, you could shim it level, and nail a 1x4, or other appropriately sized basboard to the perimeter, for it to set on.


----------



## joeys509 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Cabinet base for uneven floor*

Hey there are many options to level the cabinet that range from leveling the floor first to shimming the cabinet. I found an article here that covers a whole kitchen cabinet install.., and they did cover leveling the cabinet the right way. http://thediyhomepro.com/a00017.php Good Luck


----------

